# Clearing agents for beer



## Green Mountains (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey all,

After three years of wine brewing I'm just getting back into beer. I am currenlty going the extract route but may get into all grain at some point.

My question however is, do any of you use clearing agents? 

I have no problem with some 'floaties' a bit of sediment on the bottom of the bottle but my earlier brews seemed to have more than I'd like in the bottom of the bottle.

I DO plan to ferment in primary bucket and then transfer to a bottling bucket to leave the majority of the sediment behind.

The directions (Coopers Real Ale extract) dont' mention going to secondary, but I'm considering trying that and adding some SuperKleer or another type clearing agent...perhaps bentonite...to help pull more out of suspension.

I know time is on my side with wine, but how long can I expect to keep my beer from oxidizing in secondary carboy?

I'm a NOOB all over again.



Thanks for any direction and guidance.


----------



## jdammer (Jun 29, 2010)

A couple of my buddies use Irish Moss.They have always had good luck with it.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 29, 2010)

Is this something I can add to an extract? I've read that you add Irish Moss to the boil but didn't see anything concering extracts. 

Wonder if it would work the same.


----------



## jdammer (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sure it's fine. Considering the wort is wort no matter if you drained an all grain batch from your mash or added extract.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use both gypsum and 1/2 tsp Irish Moss during last thirty minutes of boil. The irsh moss compliments the gypsum in settling the boil cogaulated trub.

I also use gelatin to increase the clarity and reduce yeast sediment in the bottles. Knox etc is fine. You should end up with sediment no thicker than thin sheet of paper. 

To use gelatin wait until the beer has stopped fermentation and is close to finishing gravity. Into a cup of cool water stir in 2 tsp of unflavored gelatin, let sit for 30 minutes. heat to 180 degrees then stir into the secondary and let sit for 3 days before bottling.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2010)

I use the Irish Moss also.


----------

